# Staghorn algae - new filter media MarinePure?



## Rasmusm (28 Aug 2014)

Hello all

I recently installed 1qt box of cermedia MarinePure into my Eheim 2075, tank is 74litre, and ran perfectly before no algaes.. I had a slight amount of BBA which I blamed on my filter not being able to break down all the waste from the fish, after all I have alot of fish in the tank.

Ever since then, I've gotten loads of staghorn.. I was thinking if this media is way too effective in removing stuff from the water column?

I dose EI x 2 That means 40ppm of Kno3. I dont believe I've done any thing else in the tank other than dumped in the bioballs from MarinePure

http://cermedia.com/marinepure.php

Would you think they could make my plants nitrate starve? I believe 1 ball is around 22m2 surface area.. That means ~800m2 surface area from the new bioballs it self  ... I know overkill prolly

From Rasmus
Denmark


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

Most likely your filter media has severely reduced the flow, so plants are starving and dying due to lack of CO2, As they die they release nutrients into the water, feeding the algae.


----------



## Rasmusm (28 Aug 2014)

Good point though! But I didnt notice a difference in flow at all. Might even have gone better cause the new balls have better flow through them than the eheim bricks has..


----------



## ian_m (28 Aug 2014)

Media might be releasing ammonia, causing algae ?

With some ceramic filter media, you are supposed to soak for a week or two before using to allow ammonia to dissipate before using.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Aug 2014)

Appalling waste of money that is. Absolutely appalling.

Both Staghorn and BBA are caused by poor CO2. Poor CO2 is either caused by poor injection rate, poor dissolution technique or poor flow/distribution. 

Investigate these areas in order to solve the problem.

Perform large and frequent water changes and physically remove the staghorn. Use liquid carbon can also help.

Cheers,


----------

